# You're Gonna Hate Me!!



## Bree (Mar 28, 2010)

Yes... I was out wheeling and dealing today.  

Last week I got a bonus from work.  The week before in anticipation of my bonus, I offered to buy all the exotic burls this particular store had but I told them that they were going to have to really make me a terrific offer.  They had been trying to move them but nobody really does much with burls in that area for some reason.

A good thing for me!!

Anyhoo... the boss was sick last week so they could not cut any deals.  I basically said, OK... you snooze, you lose.  Well they called today and wanted to talk turkey on unloading all the burls.  That would open shelf space for goods that can move.

They boxed up over 4 large boxes of burls.  I would say well over 100 pounds of burl.  A lot of Amboyna, many different Australian burls, and a big HRB... about a 14 pounder.  Two of the boxes were so heavy we had to take a hand truck to cart them and they flattened the tires!

They made me a FABULOUS offer and I snapped it up.  Now I am loaded to the gills with burls!!  I haven't unboxed them to catalog them but I know that I scored big on this deal.  I'll try to snap some PIX of the burl stash.

Don't hate me!!
:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## jocat54 (Mar 28, 2010)

Okay so I hate you:biggrin: Seriously it sounds like you did great.


----------



## cnccutter (Mar 28, 2010)

OK.. i hear lots of bragging, but no Pictures.... hmmm I wonder if these "burls" are real?? :biggrin:

Erik


----------



## rdunn12 (Mar 28, 2010)

No pics,it did'nt happen. :biggrin:


----------



## B727phixer (Mar 28, 2010)

Bree....You Know the deal...no pictures, it didn't happen!:biggrin:
I'll save my hate for the pictures!:biggrin:


----------



## thetalbott4 (Mar 28, 2010)

No pics, AND no price?! Nah, didnt happen...


----------



## David Keller (Mar 28, 2010)

What are the odds?

It rained burls here today but I forgot to take pictures!:biggrin:

I'll save the 'you suck' for the photo montage.


----------



## oops99 (Mar 28, 2010)

Hey Bree, let us know when you wake from your dream state, and if any of this actually did happen, remember 2 things;

1. My parents wouldn't ever let us have any Burls, so our childhood was awful.

2. We New Yorkers must stick together, know what I mean "PAL" ???


Congrats on your haul,
Tom/oops99


----------



## CaptG (Mar 28, 2010)

All of the above


----------



## Dalecamino (Mar 28, 2010)

Bree , I think you just brought us closer to each other ! :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

Good job landing that catch ! :good::bananen_smilies046:


----------



## workinforwood (Mar 28, 2010)

I wish stuff like this would happen to me!


----------



## markgum (Mar 28, 2010)

What a nice dream.  Sounds like one I often have.  :biggrin:


----------



## KenBrasier (Mar 28, 2010)

Envy not hate!  Your efforts made it happen..... nice work!


----------



## JimB (Mar 28, 2010)

Bree, you should let me know you needed help loading it. I'm only an hour away and I could have helped load it into a (MY) car.


----------



## Bree (Mar 28, 2010)

Too many burls to photograph!  LOL!
Here is what I got:

20 pcs - Amboyna Burl            64.40 Units
 9 pcs Brown Mallee Burl          25.20 Units
 3 pcs Red Morrell Burl             15.40 Units
 2 pcs Rib-Flame Mallee Burl       8.30 Units
 2 pcs Coolibah Burl                  9.90 Units
 4 pcs Eucalyptus Resin Burl       8.25 Units
 1 pc. Jarrah Burl                      3.70 Units
 1 pc. Australian Myrtle              1.55 Units
 1 pc. Honduran Rosewood Burl  11.75 Units

43 pcs.                                 148.5 Units
Total Retail Value @$15 Unit =  $2,226.75

It took 5 boxes to hold everything and 2 of the boxes required two people to carry them.  Quite a haul!  Needless to say, I scored a considerable discount!!  LOL!!

And I cut open an ugly gray end of the HRB et voila!!  That lovely Honduran Rosewood hidden away under a weathered gray exterior.  Lord only knows what is hidden in the burl part. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:

It's a crap shoot.  Ya just never know what's inside a block of wood.  But if ya don't play, ya can't WIN!!
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## Padre (Mar 28, 2010)

Pictures?????  :biggrin:


----------



## bubbatww (Mar 28, 2010)

Thats great!!! Very happy for you. Cant wait to see what you do with it.


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 28, 2010)

Very cool, but like everyone said, no pics, didn't happen:wink:


----------



## Bree (Mar 29, 2010)

*Pix1*

Geeze what a tough audience!  They don't cut you the slightest bit of slack.  OK  You want PIX... here are PIX of the stash. 1 of 2





















:biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Bree (Mar 29, 2010)

*Pix2*

And more...












I put in two HRB burls that I had before into this box.  I only got one for the score.  But I am now sitting with some heavy duty HRB!!  LOL!

I think this is Coolibah in there... I forgot.  And there is a Jarrah burl somewhere in these boxes.  Not a bad days shopping!!
:wink::wink::wink:


----------



## witz1976 (Mar 29, 2010)

:biggrin::biggrin:Yea...ok now I hate you:biggrin::biggrin:  Great buy!!


----------



## JimB (Mar 29, 2010)

It looks like you are ready to open your own Burl Store!


----------



## Grizz (Mar 29, 2010)

I believed you the whole time! :biggrin:

Now how about sharing your great fortune?  God ask for 10%... as a preacher I'll settle for 1% of your burl collection.  It'll make you feel better and me a lot better!  

Congratulation!


----------



## RAdams (Mar 29, 2010)

One of those burls is bigger than my whole blank collection! WHAT A HAUL!! CONGRATS! 

So we should be seeing some fancy new pens soon yeah!?


----------



## Bree (Mar 29, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> I wish stuff like this would happen to me!


 
Squeaky wheel gets the oil!!  

I told them that I had money but that they would have to cut me a great deal to get some of it.  One guy at the store said that "I'm sure the boss would give you 40% off the burls."  My reply was, "If I rejected them at 50% off, why would I take them at 40% off??"  That's where we started from.  After I told them "You snooze, you lose" when the boss was sick and couldn't deal and then I waited a week with no contact, I think they felt the $$$ slipping through their fingers so they got motivated.


----------



## Padre (Mar 29, 2010)

witz1976 said:


> :biggrin::biggrin:Yea...ok now I hate you:biggrin::biggrin:  Great buy!!



yeah, me too I guess. :biggrin:

What a deal you got.


----------



## rdunn12 (Mar 29, 2010)

Wow,very,very nice,BUDDY.:biggrin:


----------



## jimofsanston (Mar 29, 2010)

OK, I HATE you  BIG TIME !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CSue (Mar 29, 2010)

Now that's the way to 'make a deal!'


----------



## JBCustomPens (Mar 29, 2010)

I will officially forgive you if some of that is for sale soon!:biggrin:


----------



## bitshird (Mar 29, 2010)

What a great deal, I could say something warm and fuzzy, but actually I envy all the fun you'll have finding what's inside, you're a lucky Lady.


----------



## Lenny (Mar 29, 2010)

I never _THOUGHT_ I would hate you ....:biggrin:

actually you Could be my NEW BEST FRIEND !!!   :biggrin::biggrin:

Congrats!


----------



## Bree (Mar 29, 2010)

I'm gonna slice one of them open this week.  There is a Brown Mallee that is about 11" x 11" x 2" with a little extra height over that for the cap.  I figure that I can get 40-44 jumbos out of it.  So that will probably be the first test.  It looks very tight and should produce some nice quality blanks.  It's too narrow to make a bowl out of and thats a lot of quality burl to go into a plate... so I think it is pen blank wood!  Highest and best use.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Mar 30, 2010)

OK, where do you sign up for the I HATE BREE club?

:biggrin: Not really, just jealous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:biggrin:


----------



## PenMan1 (Mar 31, 2010)

Bree: Did I ever tell you? You are my best friend! Rednecks need burl, too
Nice haul!


----------



## Daniel (Mar 31, 2010)

Way to go Bree, and no I don't hate you. I really don't. My therapist recommends I repeat that 10 times.


----------



## B727phixer (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow... can't think of anything else to say...maybe pass the towel so I can wipe the drool off my face!:redface:


----------



## Bree (Mar 31, 2010)

I was gonna cut some today but work interfered.  Probably Saturday at the earliest.  I know you all want to see some blanks out of this stash.


----------



## theHullTurn (Mar 31, 2010)

Wow what a haul! Im soooo jealous!


----------



## nava1uni (Apr 1, 2010)

1TJTurner said:


> Wow... can't think of anything else to say...maybe pass the towel so I can wipe the drool off my face!:redface:



make that two towels for drool wiping.  Lucky, lucky you.  Good catch, so to speak.


----------



## witz1976 (Apr 1, 2010)

Daniel said:


> Way to go Bree, and no I don't hate you. I really don't. My therapist recommends I repeat that 10 times.



Daniel - Ya got to say it 8 more times :biggrin:


----------



## Rfturner (Apr 1, 2010)

I will take a box of burl you can send it straight to my door I will put it all to good use

Bree that a great rare find. I hope that you get good use out of them and that the burls are all usable


----------



## Bree (Apr 1, 2010)

I am very proud to be in here among all these Burlicious friends!! And I thought I was going to be hated for scoring these burls... instead I have never had so many new friends!!!
:handshake::handshake::handshake::handshake:


----------



## markgum (Apr 1, 2010)

Bree said:


> I am very proud to be in here among all these Burlicious friends!! And I thought I was going to be hated for scoring these burls... instead I have never had so many new friends!!!
> :handshake::handshake::handshake::handshake:


 

That is because FRIENDS SHARE... :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## JayDevin (Apr 3, 2010)

Nce Haul!
if you need help using it let me Know...

))))))


----------

